# trfd



## Jayke (Apr 24, 2014)

jj


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, if you want to be unique, I'd definitely go with the blue jay...we don't see too many birdsonas around here.


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Apr 24, 2014)

If all else fails, be a shapeshifter.


----------



## Benji (Apr 24, 2014)

Hybrids are cool.  I don't think I've ever met an avian/other mix!


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 24, 2014)

Whatever you choose is up to you... personally I'd go with a wolf.... maybe with a feathered mane,hocks or tail??


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 24, 2014)

The name's the easy part :V A good place to start is with any nicknames you have, or you can just start going through the alphabet one letter at a time XP


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 25, 2014)

You can be as creative as you want, and remember you can always change it later if you so choose to.  It's not like it's on a birth certificate and you have to go to court to change it.  Though some people might be a tad judgmental if you do change. That's their problem, you do what you feel is right for you and your shape-shifting blue jay ^_^


----------



## Hewge (Apr 25, 2014)

Birds are lame!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 25, 2014)

But they're still cooler than otters.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 25, 2014)

I got a name for you.

Mordecai


----------



## Hewge (Apr 25, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> But they're still cooler than otters.



Foxes are severely plagued with denial and stupidity, aside various STDs.

But it's okay - we will forgive you, you are still friend.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Foxes are severely plagued with denial and stupidity, aside various STDs.
> 
> But it's okay - we will forgive you, you are still friend.



Come on, the denial and stupidity are just side effects of the syphilis. :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 25, 2014)

Blue jaaaaay. <3

Jake's a pretty good name for a shapeshifter.


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 25, 2014)

salmjaco said:


> Well that's just your personal opinion.



There's no shortage of personal opinions on FA in my personal opinion.

Blue Jay sounds interesting. How about Pinnatus - that's the latin for 'feathered'.


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 25, 2014)

salmjaco said:


> But what about the shapeshifting part?



Well instead of having a shapeshifting Jay why not have two companion creatures that compliment each other? A jay and a big cat like a cougar would look great in art and make for a good story. Why limit yourself to one? Your fursona could be the two together. I like that idea.


----------



## Benji (Apr 25, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> How about Pinnatus - that's the latin for 'feathered'.



I'll get a bat so we can beat candy out yo ass. :v


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Apr 25, 2014)

salmjaco said:


> I like the shapeshifting Blue Jay and maybe I could add a second fursona...


Do what makes you feel comfortable. My fursona is primarily a fox, but she has a dragon and a dragonfox form too.  I also draw non Canon forms of her for fun sometimes.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2014)

I think you can ask, if you want your username changed.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 25, 2014)

salmjaco said:


> Well that's just your personal opinion.



I even own a shirt.


----------



## xXSlaughteredXx (Apr 29, 2014)

You otter be nicer to your fellow furries~
I'm sorry i couldn't resist.


----------



## xXSlaughteredXx (May 1, 2014)

Or you can just make a new account and change the email on your current then just abandon it... same thing sounds harder than it is


----------

